

$8-a-gallon gas - Eight reasons higher prices will do us a world of good - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/eight-reasons-youll-rejoice-we/story.aspx?guid=%7B82FCE1B0%2D1889%2D43B0%2DA465%2DE29BFEE95576%7D&dist=TNMostRead

======
senthil_rajasek
For one of the nastiest substances on earth, crude oil has an amazing grip on
the globe. We all know the stuff's poison, yet we're as dependent on it as our
air and water supplies -- which, of course, is what oil is poisoning.

------
iamdave
"7. Restoration of financial discipline"

Of all the great points here, I think that was the one that applied to me
personally, and I appreciated it the most.

